# Al-Qaeda confirms bin Laden's death



## Jakob95 (May 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update at 8:55 a.m. ET: The statement, dated May 3, was the first by the terror network since bin Laden was killed by U.S. commandos in a raid on his hideout in Abbottabad, Pakistan. The Associated Press says the statement's authenticity could not be independently confirmed, but it was posted on websites where the group traditionally puts out its messages.
> 
> It also saiys that an audio message bin Laden recorded a week before his death would be issued soon.
> 
> ...


Source: Link


----------



## AlanJohn (May 6, 2011)

Get ready USA...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

The world keeps turning, the sky is blue and water is wet.

What else is new?

Seriously, anybody who thought this was going to put an end to terrorism is retarded. I just don't see the point in fighting a war causing bloodshed in the name of some god. This part is my favorite:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> is precious to us and to all Muslims and will no go in vain,"



No he isn't. His family disowned him, a lot of Muslims wanted him gone because he was causing trouble for everybody.

Honestly, I don't see why we all can't smoke a bowl and just enjoy life. At the end of the day, we're all the same. We all sleep, eat, breathe the same air on the same planet, and we all lose our dignity when we crap.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> is precious to us and* to all *Muslims and will no go in vain,"



o'rly ? 

unless the translation was wrong, im trying to find the official statement in arabic.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 6, 2011)

but from when did Al-Qaeda became so helpful.
they helped USA(giving information).
I think something must be there


----------



## Raika (May 6, 2011)

Stupid terrorists. Stupid governments. Stupid humans. Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Why can't we all just get along?



Because weed isn't legalized.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 6, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Why can't we all just get along?



Cause "god" promised land to some people and not to others


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that because apparently Bin Laden was found to be a bit of a stoner after he was offed by the Yanks. From all accounts he quite enjoyed a spliff or two. Was mentioned in some papers here yesterday or the day before (German or British) can't remember which.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do hope you aren't blaming Jews for the state of the world because that is what it looks like!


----------



## Vigilante (May 6, 2011)

Well Good ridden.
The worlds most nottorius terrorist finally dead (maybe) .
He could be still alive for all we know.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Well Good ridden.
> The worlds most nottorius terrorist finally dead (maybe) .
> He could be still alive for all we know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 6, 2011)

wtf
i guarantee it those people don't know the 1st thing about islam


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2011)

Is this shit all really necessary? Isn't there more important things people have to do other than kill each other over petty reasons?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Is this shit all really necessary? Isn't there more important things people have to do other than kill each other over petty reasons?



Lemme see... The people living in the gulf area want Americans to "GTFO" of their land and stop invading them every 5 years. How is this petty?


----------



## Jakob95 (May 6, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see how you are putting Israel in this.  20% of Israel's population is Arab.  If a Jew lives in any arab country they will get shot before they get out of there front door.

@Foxi4 I really don't understand you, of why you hate the US so much.  If you won a Green card or something I bet you would be screaming for joy to move to America.  I have lots of Polish that live in my area and they love it 10x more in the USA then Poland.


----------



## Pyrate02 (May 6, 2011)

Horay!

More to come soon!

Yey!


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because quite honestly all this shit was started over petty reasoning that now has to have some extreme reason behind it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Well Good ridden.
> The worlds most nottorius terrorist finally dead (maybe) .
> He could be still alive for all we know.



I highly doubt he's a live.

I mean let's look at it like this:

The U.S. has said that Osama is dead. Obama gave a speech about it. It got a lot of coverage from news outlets all over the world. If they were lying, and people found out Osama was alive, that would be a HUGE blow to the American government. If Al-Qaeda wanted to already cause trouble, they would have said Osama is alive, that way all the people in the U.S. cause turmoil for the government.

He's dead, it's as simple as that.


----------



## thaddius (May 6, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I think it might have something to do with people despising others based on their religion.


----------



## VashTS (May 6, 2011)

its awesome that people are going to believe this as a confirmation of bin ladens death more so than when Barack reported it on the news.  

its great the way america works.


----------



## BlueStar (May 6, 2011)

Are the conspiracy theorist going to accept he's been killed now, or are Al-Qaeda in on it as well?


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

Honestly I wish they would show the photo. They are going to bomb us regardless as this statement shows. Obama is treating Osama with more respect than Bambi's mother ever got. Now I'm not trying to pin Bambi's mother on Obama yeah. But seriously I had flash backs for years. They showed her blood and everything.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eHr-9_6hCg...A9DB93C9D45348D
Clearly they have edited the blood out of this clip, but I remember it.


----------



## thaddius (May 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Honestly I wish they would show the photo. They are going to bomb us regardless as this statement shows. Obama is treating Osama with more respect than Bambi's mother ever got. Now I'm not trying to pin Bambi's mother on Obama yeah. But seriously I had flash backs for years. They showed her blood and everything.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eHr-9_6hCg...A9DB93C9D45348D
> Clearly they have edited the blood out of this clip, but I remember it.


Why would the photo change anything? Do you know how many fakes are circulating the internet right now? People would still cry 'fake' no matter what happened.

Also, your government isn't likely to start releasing snuff films/photos. That's not really appropriate.


----------



## Waflix (May 6, 2011)

The reaction of America wasn't really polite. I think it makes it a bit logical for Al Qaeda to be very angry at America. I don't say it is right to kill people, but I would understand it.

I think it was a few years ago when a group of American soldiers was violently killed in Afghanistan. We reacted like they do now, and they reacted like we do now. We kill someone, and everyone is happy, OK. But don't throw a party and laugh, someone still was murdered.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 6, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> The reaction of America wasn't really polite. I think it makes it a bit logical for Al Qaeda to be very angry at America. I don't say it is right to kill people, but I would understand it.
> 
> I think it was a few years ago when a group of American soldiers was violently killed in Afghanistan. We reacted like they do now, and they reacted like we do now. We kill someone, and everyone is happy, OK. But don't throw a party and laugh, someone still was murdered.



When we see partying in the streets of the Middle East every time an american soldier is killed, I think it's kind of appropriate to celebrate when the one man that started the whole goddamn thing is found dead.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To a large extent I agree with the bit of your quote that I have bolded. However suggesting that it is inappropriate to release a photo of Binny dead is a bit like bolting the stable after the horse has bolted when it comes to dead terrorists having their photos displayed for public perusal. Why the reverence from Osama for Binny. It looks sus! I don't deny that he is almost certainly dead. But the sudden respect from the powers that be for dead terrorists is a bit out of character.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> @Foxi4 I really don't understand you, of why you hate the US so much. If you won a Green card or something I bet you would be screaming for joy to move to America. I have lots of Polish that live in my area and they love it 10x more in the USA then Poland.



I don't hate America. I hate some of your highly intrusive interior and exterior policies, your Big Brother style society where everybody values privacy yet everybody can be screened, I hate the framework, not the idea.

I'm well-aware that many Poles live in America. Good for them. I assure you though, I wouldn't move to America even if I got paid for doing so.


----------



## Waflix (May 6, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmpf... I don't. He still is human.
But do you say that we are allowed to openly celebrate someone's death because they do that? That is just stupid revenge, and it only makes more people angry.

It's not that I say that we shouldn't be happy that a terrorist was defeated, and I also don't say that we should all wear black clothes and cry. Just keep it in front of yourself.


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

come on Al-Qaeda send a bomb on the ps3 hackers


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> come on Al-Qaeda send a bomb on the ps3 hackers



What makes you think the hackers are American? :/


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because more peoples use PS3 in america


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the dumbest reason I have ever heard.


----------



## thaddius (May 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> To a large extent I agree with the bit of your quote that I have bolded. However suggesting that it is inappropriate to release a photo of Binny dead is a bit like bolting the stable after the horse has bolted when it comes to dead terrorists having their photos displayed for public perusal. Why the reverence from Osama for Binny. It looks sus! I don't deny that he is almost certainly dead. But the sudden respect from the powers that be for dead terrorists is a bit out of character.


Just because someone is a public enemy, doesn't mean that it's right to show everyone a picture of them dead. The sudden respect might be because he is just that: dead. 

I'm not itching for pictures of dead Hitler, Saddam or Osama, just like I'm not itching for pictures of my dead grandparents, or my cat.

You're referencing a cartoon (which, by the way, got a _lot_ of flak way back when for the scene you described), this is real life.

The pictures aren't necessary either. If people want to believe that he's still alive they'll just call the photos fakes. The people who believe that he is dead will continue to believe he is dead. If there's anyone on the fence, they don't matter.


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol but think of it, the most smartest/hackers are in Amerika
so MAYBE its possible


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sir you have successfully managed to completely avoid addressing my point. 
Here it is Again
suggesting that it is inappropriate to release a photo of Binny dead is a bit like bolting the stable door after the horse has bolted when it comes to dead terrorists having their photos displayed for public perusal. Why the reverence from Osama for Binny. It looks sus!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saying that the smartest hackers are in America is nothing more than an opinion. People in Germany, Russian, China, or even France could do any hacking that could be better than anything in America.

@mabilouz

They could be not releasing photos in respect to the Muslim people and Osama's family.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 6, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought hackers were worldwide


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really irritating that you consistently refuse to recognize the distinction between the US government and its people. These "Big Brother" policies and the illegal "war on terror" that accompanied them are highly unpopular, both here and abroad. What you're doing is turning your opposition to US foreign policy inside-out; instead of placing blame on who it really belongs (the US state and the oil magnates and cartels), you choose to blame "America" in the abstract. By your argument, "you and Poland" are responsible for contributing at one time to the Iraqi bloodbath, even though "your" troops have been largely withdrawn. Your logic, as well as your high horse, is made up of nothing but these silly abstractions.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously. 


But yeah, I knew this was not the end of terrorism. They always wanted to attack us regardless of Osama's death. And by the way, someone linked a picture of George Bush in a pic that said he is still alive. He is not a bad guy, so that's not a problem.


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah okey thats true


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> @mabilouz
> 
> They could be not releasing photos in respect to the Muslim people and Osama's family.


Peeeeeeeeeople I say again 
Numerous death photos of other terrorists have been publicly released by the authorities. Why treat this dead terrorist with more respect than the others. I simply don't buy it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell you what, you show me some examples of what you mean, and then maybe I'll side with you on this one.

But don't forget that this wasn't just some terrorist like others are, this is a guy who's been on the run since.. well, the 90's, who caused more than 3000 deaths in a single morning, who was also the wallet of the infamous Al-Qaeda. So he's not just a regular terrorist.

Not to mention, if it was out of respect to his family, than that outweighs pretty much everything. Showing the pictures could also start an uproar with the Muslim people if a Muslim's pictures of his dead body was posted everywhere.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 6, 2011)

Al-Qaeda, why so butthurt?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 6, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe a person from Antarctica so police won't catch him


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Not to mention, if it was out of respect to his family, than that outweighs pretty much everything. Showing the pictures could also start an uproar with the Muslim people if a Muslim's pictures of his dead body was posted everywhere.


Considering that the US military has also tried to suppress photos proving their complicity in events such as those at Abu Ghraib, I very much doubt that "respect" is at the top of their priority list.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 6, 2011)

I am in contact with a great many Muslims. Some in their home country, some here in the US, and they can all confirm that OBL was pretty much outcast from the Muslim community. Many of them could give a shit less about whether or not his picture is circulated around the internet.


----------



## thaddius (May 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sir, you are a dick. Your underlined statement doesn't even make sense, that's why I ignored it.

I am in no way obligated to answer your dumbass questions and conspiracy theories.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense if you understand English. And it is not a conspiracy theory to question inconsistencies in the treatment of terrorists.


----------



## thaddius (May 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> suggesting that it is inappropriate to release a photo of Binny dead is a bit like bolting the stable door after the horse has bolted when it comes to dead terrorists having their photos displayed for public perusal. Why the reverence from *Osama* for Binny. It looks sus!


----------



## xist (May 6, 2011)

Releasing pictures serves no purpose except to satisfy the morbidly curious. It doesn't add any more proof as we are all aware pictures can be faked so not publishing any info merely lessens the potential for them to be used in pro Bin Laden crusades.

Additionally regarding the statement....it's not like Al Qaeda would say anything other than he's dead. It'd be stupid for them to deny it.


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe on another planet xd


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok although finding the photos at source in the papers they originally appeared in on the internet is nigh on impossible unless you can remember their names (I can't). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*NOT WORK SAFE LINKS - dead people - if you are squeamish then no clicky Mkay.*_
Mumbai terrorists
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_hiZZK_Y_ugg/SUB5...08.pictures.jpg
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2...15875-20938050/
Hussein's sons
http://www.evalu8.org/staticpage?page=review&siteid=3283
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2003-07/...tent_992674.htm
Abu Musab al-Zarqawi
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2006/jun/08/iraq.alqaida
There are others, just google dead terrorist and if you want dead Iraqi prisoners in US run jails in the middle east there are thousands often with US soldiers posing with them.


----------



## Mesiskope (May 6, 2011)

Even if Al-Qaeda does attack us... just watch the video.
[youtube]9SgbWkeHxq0[/youtube]


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 6, 2011)

Okay, and has the Government released them, or have they been leaked?


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Okay, and has the Government released them, or have they been leaked?


All the ones I showed were government releases.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> > suggesting that it is inappropriate to release a photo of Binny dead is a bit like bolting the stable door after the horse has bolted when it comes to dead terrorists having their photos displayed for public perusal. Why the reverence from *Osama* for Binny. It looks sus!


Oh noes did the nasty dyslexic girl make a really common error and transpose an 's' for a 'b' in the word Obama. *One letter* in one word in a paragraph.
The end is nigh!




I will beat myself with wet willow branches in penance.


----------



## eosia (May 6, 2011)

I'm Muslim and I'm happy to know that this stupid man has died.

And I want to tell to people that USA was who created him to give they info about RUSIA but when he killed or whatever has he do with the RUSIANS , the USA didnt want he anymore and after that he got very Angry and sent out a plane on 2001 where was his brother working there ...


ahhh my bad english


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just too much for me to comperhend. A "children's poem" like this should be conscidered a suicide in public life, you just... don't pull shit like that. Who cares if he was an asshole if you, who should be the bigger man here, act like a child?


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

eosia said:
			
		

> I'm Muslim and I'm happy to know that this stupid man has died.
> 
> And I want to tell to people that USA was who created him to give they info about RUSIA but when he killed or whatever has he do with the RUSIANS , the USA didnt want he anymore and after that he got very Angry and sent out a plane on 2001 where was his brother working there ...
> 
> ...



Good Good Muslim xD


----------



## thaddius (May 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> I will beat myself with wet willow branches in penance.


It's alright. I accept your apology.

I'm a little flabbergasted that a francophone has a better grasp of the English language than one of it's (presumed) natives, but I'll just blame the British education system for that one.


----------



## Sheimi (May 6, 2011)

I might as well pack my stuff and get out of the US. Sheesh, when will this end?


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 6, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> I might as well pack my stuff and get out of the US. Sheesh, when will this end?


lol, never.


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Sheimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never say Never


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 6, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright.

It will not end in the foreseeable future.


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



better


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You couldn't counter my argument. When I pointed this out you called me a conspiracy theorist and a dick. And claimed that the transposing of an 's' for a 'b' in the name Obama meant the post was unintelligible to you. You also claimed that you were not going to answer my 'dumbass questions'.

I did not ask you a question I merely pointed out that your response to my post did not in any way address what was written. Nor did I apologise. You also apparently don't understand the word dyslexia either. Yes petal the British education system made me dyslexic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So it would seem to me that your English is pretty poor indeed.

Anyway, I'd rather be a dyslexic who makes a spelling error here and there than a sanctimonious cunt who uses it as a get out clause when he can't counter an argument.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> I do hope you aren't blaming Jews for the state of the world because that is what it looks like!



No , i dn't take sides in such matters 

i suppose it was more accurate to say 'religion' than god.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 6, 2011)

World War III in 2012 December. Mayans did predict the end of the world, but not properly, 2012 December marks the day when World War III begins. Buckle up guys this is gonna be one helluva show!


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Our troops were sent to Iraq simply because we couldn't refuse sending them - our current buisness relations with the States as far as trade of military equipment is concerned clearly states that we're sort of forced to support whatever stupid idea your government pulls off or the magic faucet of dollars and half-price F-16's plus the technology to produce them will have its valve turned to the shitty side. I'll admit - we stepped in because we had to, much like most of the U.N did. Thing is, we started leaving when we were no longer necessary. Our troops were sent as a peace corp., yours to wage a regular war. There's a tiny difference.
> It's true that business relations may have determined a part of the political dynamics between the US and the Polish state; perhaps even a large part. The character of US imperialism is heavy-handed, brutal, and toxic. But the behavior of the Polish military in Iraq isn't the only thing to consider here. The Polish state has done all it can to aid and abet US imperialism on its own soil. This can be seen in the "anti-missile base" deal struck between Foreign Minister Sikorski and Condoleeza Rice in 2008 intended to antagonize Russia during the crisis in Georgia. Furthermore, Sikorski has done all he can to guarantee US presence in Eastern Europe. That the Polish military presence in Iraq was largely of a "peace corps" character does not overshadow the fact that the Polish state, on the record, is largely in support of US interests. That Sikorski can speak of "justice" being done after the slaying of bin Laden is, quite frankly, revealing more than he intends. The Polish state also does not merely bend to US pressure at every juncture; it has its own interests as well. Lech Kaczynski, before his death, never ceased in boasting of Poland's imperialist credentials: "We’ve been in Afghanistan and Iraq. We are and will be present in even greater numbers in Lebanon. Polish soldiers are in Congo, the Golan Heights, and the Balkans. Such is Poland’s policy. It did not start with my term in office. This is a continuation of earlier policies.” There is no indication that Komorowski has been any different in this regard.
> 
> 
> ...


The notion that the masses must share responsibility with the crimes of imperialism is only plausible if it is established that the masses had an informed choice. If this choice was not offered (and it wasn't), it would be difficult to prove their complicity. This argument, unfortunately, has been tried time and time again, most notably by the so-called anti-fascists that insisted on collective German responsibility after the Second World War. It was no less false than it is now to try the same tactic with contemporary politics. The monopoly of German politics, along with Poland and the US is and has been largely in the hands of the capitalist bourgeoisie. The wars and intrigue that are waged at home and abroad are solely in their interests, while at home in the US, jobs and pensions are being cut to the benefit of the Wall Street parasites. 

As for "open, public elections" I can only say that the electoral college in the US is incredibly anti-democratic in its form (since it denies a popular vote and its bias toward states with high electoral power), along with the fact that a growing number of people simply refuse to vote at all. I submit the debacle surrounding Florida in 2000 as my primary evidence of this. The Democrats and Republicans win outright by the virtue that they usually have superior funding and business deals with the corporate media. Any opposing parties do not stand a chance. In other words, there is no "we" in this decayed process and its spurious for you to claim otherwise. On the other hand, it is probably true that a large number of Americans simply do not read between the lines--but I would argue that this is part and parcel of a system in which, contrary to your claims, is not under the control of the masses. This is not to speak of the backroom "legal" subterfuge that was used in enacting the PATRIOT Act and the horrors of Guantanamo. I cannot really speak of Poland in this regard, but perhaps you can.


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

sow war is almost over against Al-Qaeda, Now lets wait for the Aliens


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 6, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> sow war is almost over against Al-Qaeda, Now lets wait for the Aliens


Aliens eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bwahaha, we'll just show them our Alienware stuff


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> It's true that business relations may have determined a part of the political dynamics between the US and the Polish state; perhaps even a large part. The character of US imperialism is heavy-handed, brutal, and toxic. But the behavior of the Polish military in Iraq isn't the only thing to consider here. The Polish state has done all it can to aid and abet US imperialism on its own soil. This can be seen in the "anti-missile base" deal struck between Foreign Minister Sikorski and Condoleeza Rice in 2008 intended to antagonize Russia during the crisis in Georgia. Furthermore, he has done all he can to guarantee US presence in Eastern Europe. That the Polish military presence in Iraq was largely of a "peace corps" character does not overshadow the fact that the Polish state, on the record, is largely in support of US interests. That Sikorski can speak of "justice" being done after the slaying of bin Laden is, quite frankly, revealing more than he intends. The Polish state also does not merely bend to US pressure at every juncture; it has its own interests as well. Lech Kaczynski, before his death, never ceased in boasting of Poland's imperialist credentials: "We’ve been in Afghanistan and Iraq. We are and will be present in even greater numbers in Lebanon. Polish soldiers are in Congo, the Golan Heights, and the Balkans. Such is Poland’s policy. It did not start with my term in office. This is a continuation of earlier policies.” There is no indication that Komorowski has been any different in this regard.
> 
> Yet you insist on identifying US imperialism as the will of the people. This is also a noxious stereotype that you seem rather comfortable with. If you wish to escape the implications of holding such a position, the best solution would be to abandon the nationalist rhetoric completely. The US government is not "mine," any more than the Polish state is "yours". They are organs that operate on the whims of the rich and powerful. The modern state serves no other purpose than to moderate the financial affairs of the bourgeoisie.
> 
> ...



I am pleasantly suprised by this post. I have to agree that Poland is doing anything it can at the moment to brown-nose the U.S, and it's not a recent policy as you previously stated. Your government has our government's support due to the "monetary faucet" I mentioned earlier, but not only that. Being the great Imperium U.S undoubtly is, it's best to be friends with it rather than oppose it. It's a simple calculation, really - potential profits from this kind of relations outweights the losses.

Thing is, Poland participates in wars on a different scale then the U.S. Actually, every single Europen coutry does it differently. France is known to show their Air Superiority fighters - they use opportunities like this to show off their national products. Poland sends our top-notch commando units - never a whole lot of equipment or soldiers, but at the same time, the elite, jack-of-all-trades ones. U.S on the other hand sends pretty much everything at their disposal, ranging from bombers and predator drones to sea support and ranged missles.

The U.S wages war in the most primitive and most expensive way - via Blitzkreig methods. Of course, it shows their immense power, no doubt, but carpet bombing is a rather long-term process that shows its result after a good few years when you're hunting 1 man in an entire country, don't you think?

It is true that Polish Commando's, for example the G.R.O.M unit were seen, or rather "not seen at all, but know to be there" in many major conflicts throughtout the last years, but their role was always specialized and limited - they did their jobs and left.

What the U.S military is doing is trying to enforce democracy on people who reject it like a bad transplant, and this brings me to another point.

You can't inject ideals. You can't force people to become independent or to embrace democracy. They never had contact with it, they don't know how "this" works. Whatever government they'll pick will turn into a regime because that is the system they know and are accustomed with. Until they themselves come to the conclusion that this doesn't work as intended, they will carry on refusing the ideals you're bombing into their skulls.

I know that the imperialism is not the will of the people entirely, but on the other hand, are there any movements that are againts said imperialism and are they taking sufficient actions to educate the masses about the problem? And by that I don't mean protesting.

It's a trend I noticed in a good few countries to have only two major parties - the conservatives and the liberals. Nothing in-between, nothing to support people in "the middle ground" who are liberal in some cases but stay conservatives in the others. This is a division straight from a comic book - in the real world, pure black and pure white doesn't exist, so why even try mimicking such a contrast in politics when it's 100% sure to backfire?

Lech Kaczy?ski knew and understood this problem clearly. He knew that it's best to sit in the soft spot of the "center", even though he was conscidered to lean towards the conservatism too much. I'll give you an example - german communities demanded handing over a number of tenement houses situated in Poland which were the property of german citizens who lived in the area at the time. He replied by sending a thorough and detailed bill for rebuilding Warsaw and added a note that he'll be delighted to hand over German public property as soon as German returns what they "stole".

Perhaps this is a little twisted understanding of justice, but I like what he did there. He was neither liberal, succumbing to the claim because it's just the right thing to do, nor he was a typical conservative who'd say it's mine as long as it stands on my ground. He simply stated a condition to make the claim. An impossible condition at that, but it only shows the sense of humour of our late president. Afterall, we are a nation of "trolls".

But back to the subject, you made an interesting point about Guantanamo Bay. Are you perhaps reffering to the alleged transfers of prisoners performed by the C.I.A to secret prisons on Polish soil where terrorists were detained, screened and interviewed, perhaps even tortured?


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 6, 2011)

You wrote all that Foxi4? Wow...I don't even bother typing this much, especially in a topic like this, I hate discussions lol, but I love to read peoples different views and compare by how much margin do they differ from mine.


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the movie 'Battle: Los Angeles' the same is gonne happen here 100% sure


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 6, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I sure hope so


----------



## coolness (May 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it while be cool to see this inreal


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 6, 2011)

Foxi4, this is a long post, so spoiler tags are necessary.


Spoiler



<!--quoteo(post=3629924:date=May 6 2011, 03:09 PM:name=Foxi4)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Foxi4 @ May 6 2011, 03:09 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3629924"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I am pleasantly suprised by this post. I have to agree that Poland is doing anything it can at the moment to brown-nose the U.S, and it's not a recent policy as you previously stated. Your government has our government's support due to the "monetary faucet" I mentioned earlier, but not only that. Being the great Imperium U.S undoubtly is, it's best to be friends with it rather than oppose it. It's a simple calculation, really - potential profits from this kind of relations outweights the losses.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
The immediate interests of the Polish state would probably be self-preservation, so I would agree it would be a mistake on their part to antagonize the US state. On the other hand, these "potential profits" come at a heavy price for the Polish masses. They do not, in fact, see these profits at all. The exponential growth of the financial crisis has "forced" them to seek redress the only means that they know how: To give greater incentives to privatization of formerly state-owned (or partially state-owned) industries. The character of these state sell-offs could be called "frenzied". Off the top of my head, I can name Poland's selling of most of its shares of the KGHM mining industry, along with its 4% stake in GE's bank BPH. As of now, the American-based company (GE money, which acquired the merger between bank BPH and GE, is based in London) owns at least two-thirds of "voting rights" of a so-called "Polish" institution. This also was warmly approved by the Polish Financial Supervision Authority (KNF). In my opinion, this is a confirmation of what I have said before; the Polish state, as is customary in capitalist nation-states, serves only as the committee to manage the financial affairs of the bourgeoisie. My point in noting this is that the Polish state has sought to ameliorate big business interests by selling all but their very souls. By selling off state assets, they are not merely bending to American interests. They are bending to the private interests of the capitalist class. This is the price of "brown-nosing", and only the Polish masses will be made to pay.
<!--quoteo(post=3629924:date=May 6 2011, 03:09 PM:name=Foxi4)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Foxi4 @ May 6 2011, 03:09 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3629924"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Thing is, Poland participates in wars on a different scale then the U.S. Actually, every single Europen coutry does it differently. France is known to show their Air Superiority fighters - they use opportunities like this to show off their national products. Poland sends our top-notch commando units - never a whole lot of equipment or soldiers, but at the same time, the elite, jack-of-all-trades ones. U.S on the other hand sends pretty much everything at their disposal, ranging from bombers and predator drones to sea support and ranged missles.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I agree that European countries may indeed conduct their military affairs differently than that of the US. Showing off national weaponry is only the most obvious way for various nation-states to measure their military "egos". I would argue that despite their apparent differences, they are still beholden to imperialism. France is probably the best example of exposing such European "pretensions" in how they conduct their affairs. On the one hand, France tries to portray themselves as a boon to atheism by banning burqas and other Islamic clothing. They pride themselves on the fact that they have refused to send their soldiers to Iraq. On the other they stigmatize the Muslims in the eyes of the state, even as they continue to plunder Afghanistan and support the plunder of Iraq, even if they will not directly send their troops there. Wikileaks cables have directly confirmed the complicity of the French state in US policy, along with numerous other tidbits-- how they wish that their support of the 1994 genocide in Rwanda would be forgotten, among others. In other words: Imperialism is imperialism. The US state is a major agitator in its foreign policy, but the greed of the capitalist bourgeoisie of the numerous nation-states is the true cause, at its root.
<!--quoteo(post=3629924:date=May 6 2011, 03:09 PM:name=Foxi4)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Foxi4 @ May 6 2011, 03:09 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3629924"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->The U.S wages war in the most primitive and most expensive way - via Blitzkreig methods. Of course, it shows their immense power, no doubt, but carpet bombing is a rather long-term process that shows its result after a good few years when you're hunting 1 man in an entire country, don't you think?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
It's true that the record of US aggression in the Middle East has a similar ring to that of the campaigns waged by Nazi Germany. The carpet-bombings certainly evoke analogies to the "Blitzkrieg" tactics. But this is assuming that the US government had only ever wanted bin Laden's head on a pike. The looting of their oil reserves and their other natural resources were the main instigators in US aggression in Iraq. There is a certain logic to be found when it came to light that their marketing of Hussein's complicity with Al Qaeda and its "weapons capabilities" turned out to be salient lies. The "primitive" nature of their operations was not in a vacuum.
<!--quoteo(post=3629924:date=May 6 2011, 03:09 PM:name=Foxi4)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Foxi4 @ May 6 2011, 03:09 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3629924"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->It is true that Polish Commando's, for example the G.R.O.M unit were seen, or rather "not seen at all, but know to be there" in many major conflicts throughtout the last years, but their role was always specialized and limited - they did their jobs and left.

What the U.S military is doing is trying to enforce democracy on people who reject it like a bad transplant, and this brings me to another point.

You can't inject ideals. You can't force people to become independent or to embrace democracy. They never had contact with it, they don't know how "this" works. Whatever government they'll pick will turn into a regime because that is the system they know and are accustomed with. Until they themselves come to the conclusion that this doesn't work as intended, they will carry on refusing the ideals you're bombing into their skulls.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I agree that the US military is doing its utmost to impose its "democracy" on these foreign masses. But as I have already proved, US imperialism is not a recent or singular phenomenon. They have been helping, and have been helped, by the European capitalist countries in its drive to privatize every resource on the planet. The Polish state and its cohorts are equally applicable to this fact. Their "level" of participation, in my opinion, is not very significant.
<!--quoteo(post=3629924:date=May 6 2011, 03:09 PM:name=Foxi4)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Foxi4 @ May 6 2011, 03:09 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3629924"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I know that the imperialism is not the will of the people entirely, but on the other hand, are there any movements that are againts said imperialism and are they taking sufficient actions to educate the masses about the problem? And by that I don't mean protesting.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Bourgeois parties? Not any that I know of. There are socialist parties that pop up here and there, but I would be hard-pressed to name any genuine Marxist party that consistently agitates against the bourgeoisie or educates the proletariat or the masses; this means that currently one does not exist. This is not to say that there aren't parties that are genuinely motivated to stop imperialism, but most that I know of are blinkered and fettered by the restraints of liberalism and pragmatism. The SEP (Socialist Equality Party), for instance, represented a genuine Trotskyist movement against capitalism at one time. But now they restrict themselves to publishing articles online and do not even try to intervene in the unions. The zeitgeist of the bourgeoisie discourages political parties based on the masses, and there hasn't been any significant opposition except for the Egyptian revolts that are now being quelled by the state military.
<!--quoteo(post=3629924:date=May 6 2011, 03:09 PM:name=Foxi4)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Foxi4 @ May 6 2011, 03:09 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3629924"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->It's a trend I noticed in a good few countries to have only two major parties - the conservatives and the liberals. Nothing in-between, nothing to support people in "the middle ground" who are liberal in some cases but stay conservatives in the others. This is a division straight from a comic book - in the real world, pure black and pure white doesn't exist, so why even try mimicking such a contrast in politics when it's 100% sure to backfire?

Lech Kaczyński knew and understood this problem clearly. He knew that it's best to sit in the soft spot of the "center", even though he was conscidered to lean towards the conservatism too much. I'll give you an example - german communities demanded handing over a number of tenement houses situated in Poland which were the property of german citizens who lived in the area at the time. He replied by sending a thorough and detailed bill for rebuilding Warsaw and added a note that he'll be delighted to hand over German public property as soon as German returns what they "stole".

Perhaps this is a little twisted understanding of justice, but I like what he did there. He was neither liberal, succumbing to the claim because it's just the right thing to do, nor he was a typical conservative who'd say it's mine as long as it stands on my ground. He simply stated a condition to make the claim. An impossible condition at that, but it only shows the sense of humour of our late president. Afterall, we are a nation of "trolls".<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I don't know much about this incident, so there is little that I can say.
<!--quoteo(post=3629924:date=May 6 2011, 03:09 PM:name=Foxi4)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Foxi4 @ May 6 2011, 03:09 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3629924"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->But back to the subject, you made an interesting point about Guantanamo Bay. Are you perhaps reffering to the alleged transfers of prisoners performed by the C.I.A to secret prisons on Polish soil where terrorists were detained, screened and interviewed, perhaps even tortured?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
At this point, I think it's safe to say that these "alleged" transfers and tortures are actually fact. The CIA confirmed last March that the Polish "black site" in question actually exists, though they deny their use of "enhanced interrogation techniques". Wikileaks has revealed that Australia, among other countries contributed to these horrific processes. These documents also reveal that it is highly possible that most of the Guantanamo prisoners are not actually guilty of anything other than being incredibly unlucky. I don't think it's a stretch to say that the Polish state participated in the extra-legal depravity.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

You're painting a rather grim picture, Mega. It's obvious that the UN doesn't get their jollies simply from "fixing what ain't broken" in developing countries - it's always been about resource control and that much is clear.


WARNING! Off-topic follows in... 3... 2... 1...


Spoiler



What makes me look optimistically into the future, perhaps 20-30 years into it, is the fact that recent geological discoveries show that we're sitting on gas reserves that'll supply us with enough gas to turn into a lightbulb for 400 years, which will inevitably cut a good few ties that we still have with Russia, of which I'm not really fond of.

As far as the Polish state assets policy is concerned, we're generally welcoming outside investors and urging them to come to our country and we gladly sell our state companies to them, even if it's for piss-poor money.

The idea behind it is that "we won't have to worry about them". The Polish Treasury is in deep debt, which has its roots back in the days of early democracy by Walesa's rule. We took many credits, alot of them in the U.S, to re-build and re-furbish our industry after the USSR fiasco. Now the outdated facilities like coal mines, smelting works etc. which are no longer capable of proper quality production are simply standing there and looking majestically while they're not put in good use.

The stock of those companies are in the hands of bankers, which desperately try to make profit out of non-working industrial bodies. Here comes the Investor role. The government offers said spots for stupidly small prices under one condition - production will be re-established and proper technology will be introduced to be on-par with the west. Call this tickling the rich the right way, but bare with me for now.

These tactics, although not always welcome by the society, proved to be working pretty well, seeing that Poland is one of the most quickly developing countries in the area, and for that we can only thank our interior policies division.

That said, we are still in the shadows of a post-communism country, and much time shall pass before we will be able to kick-start our own industry properly. For now, we have to rely on outside investors, which isn't all that bad, conscidering that re-furbed facilities need operators, and said operators are already there and already trained, since they mostly worked in said facilities before they were locked down or downsized.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> You're painting a rather grim picture, Mega. It's obvious that the UN doesn't get their jollies simply from "fixing what ain't broken" in developing countries - it's always been about resource control and that much is clear.
> 
> What makes me look optimistically into the future, perhaps 20-30 years into it, is the fact that recent geological discoveries show that we're sitting on gas reserves that'll supply us with enough gas to turn into a lightbulb for 400 years, which will inevitably cut a good few ties that we still have with Russia, of which I'm not really fond of.
> 
> ...


If you truly believe that bringing in outside investors is really best for Poland, in spite of the historical record of such developments, than there's really not much more for me to say. The more the Polish state hands its assets over to foreign private investors, the more that the Polish masses will feel their nooses tighten. It is not that I oppose the development of Poland or its industries. However, it will only impoverish the Polish proletariat in the long run and set the stage for more acts of aggression. When Poland finishes its stage of "development", the national economy will be put at the mercy of these same private investors. Simply put, the salvation of Poland and its people is impossible under capitalism. I also did not mean to paint such a "grim" picture. Unfortunately, what I described is objectively happening and mere optimism will not pay off if these sell-outs to imperialism and private investment continue. I could say more about the collapse of the USSR in this regard, but it would only serve to derail the thread, and I don't have the energy to do it right now.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> These tactics, although not always welcome by the society, proved to be working pretty well, seeing that Poland is one of the most quickly developing countries in the area, and for that we can only thank our interior policies division.


I'm sorry to intercede here. But this is an interesting exchange you two are having. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just wondered one thing, what do you think of the EU in relation to Poland's current and future development. I mean you get a few a billion a year of free money out of it. That surely has to be a massive help, no? Plus Polish workers have moved in big numbers to work in the old EU countries for higher wages. Most it would appear with the intention of returning to Poland.


----------



## darkangel5000 (May 6, 2011)

FUCK. Wrong Thread, eh? Can't I delete it? Shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for continuing the off-topicness here, but I'll adress this one question and head straight back to on-topic.

The EU gives Poland aprox. 13 billion Euros yearly to adapt our industry to EU norms. Adapting to EU norms costs the Polish Treasury aprox. 15 billion Euros yearly, and we're talking about state industry alone. It is estimated that the private sector spends another 12 billion yearly, but that's not the point here. The point being that the treasury itself does not benefit, however!

The EU also provides dotations. The exact same dotations it provides in most EU countries when sufficient paperwork is handed in. Said dotations are spent on reforming farming techniques, building educational facilities and they are also given to people who wish to start their own buisnesses,  which is undoubtly beneficial.

So the answer to your question is "Yes, it does help the buisness owners and it does help in boosting the economy" and at the same time "No, it's harming state buisness and makes out treasury bleed".

Seeing as I'm againts state-ran buisness, I'm leaning towards the more "beneficial" scale.

Now back to the topic. FUN FACT!





Source: NationalJournal.com

Courtesy of Clookster from DS-Scene, thanks for the pic that I'm shamelessly stealing now!


----------



## Miss Panda (May 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering, I must say I'm surprised that you say it makes your treasury bleed. I accept that you also describe it as beneficial. But Poland is the biggest single net recipient of EU funds. The figure for 2007-2013 show Poland getting a net gain of 63 billion Euro. This is nearly three times what the next biggest recipients get. This money comes from the old EU countries who all make a massive net loss to pay for the newer countries.  We whine about how much it costs us (we put in a lot more than we take out). So I assumed you'd all be really happy about the EU.
Anyway thanks for sating my curiosity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll shush now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry megamantrostky.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 6, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here we can see that the Polish state wanted primarily to privatize in a manner that would help them preserve their "national" character. But the EU rules require that privatizations be equally open to all members of the EU. The Polish state, in the wake of the financial crisis, was forced to succumb to the trap they had fallen in. 

This privatization of state assets, despite the short-term gains (if,in fact, there are any), will ultimately place the Polish state and its workers at the mercy of these same private investors as development begins to slow down. In other words, membership in the EU is a catch-22: To escape the possibility of backward or third-world conditions, they had to subject themselves to capitalist forces that have a terrible record precisely of aiding and abetting third-world conditions. The benefits that may fall to Polish workers initially will be fleeting in the long run. As development in private hands slows, so will the social benefits of the Polish population (since, as mentioned before, the state-owned industries including health and welfare are being sold to them). They are, slowly, daily, being destroyed, and the bourgeoisie will only enrich itself further in this regard as a result of the exploitation of labor-power. Furthermore, the circumstances of the state sell-offs are so slanted to the interests of bourgeoisie that the Polish state will only succeed in enriching itself at the expense of the population. The financial crisis has only accelerated this development by nearly ten-fold. And since the perpetrators of the crash are still largely in control of the means of production, it will be the Polish masses who will have to foot the bill.

To sum up: EU membership only, in the end, benefits the capitalist bourgeoisie, and the condition of the Polish masses will deteriorate the more that the Polish state sells itself to bourgeoisie. Poland may in the end be swimming in wealth but the vast majority of the population will not be allowed to jump in the pool. That's about all I know.


----------



## DrOctapu (May 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> The world keeps turning, the sky is blue and water is wet.
> 
> What else is new?
> 
> ...


Righteous wordage, bro.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 6, 2011)

well...i found da real pics...they're kinda strong
so yeah,anyone with a strong stomachor shit see them,i'll leave the link to the pics in the spoiler:


Spoiler



http://www.tediosity.com/2011/05/03/the-real-osama-bin-laden-dead-photo/


----------



## Pyrmon (May 6, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> well...i found da real pics...they're kinda strong
> so yeah,anyone with a strong stomachor shit see them,i'll leave the link to the pics in the spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read the comments? What is wrong with these people?!?


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 6, 2011)

no,didn't read them,wazzap?
those are Osama's and his men after they killed them
i don't recall seeing those through the thread,buster


----------



## Joe88 (May 6, 2011)

the bin laden picture is fake
another site already found the original unaltered picture and how it was photoshopped to look like him


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks for answering, I must say I'm surprised that you say it makes your treasury bleed. I accept that you also describe it as beneficial. But Poland is the biggest single net recipient of EU funds. The figure for 2007-2013 show Poland getting a net gain of 63 billion Euro. This is nearly three times what the next biggest recipients get. This money comes from the old EU countries who all make a massive net loss to pay for the newer countries. We whine about how much it costs us (we put in a lot more than we take out). So I assumed you'd all be really happy about the EU.
> Anyway thanks for sating my curiosity. smile.gif I'll shush now. ph34r.gif Sorry megamantrostky.



Sufficient punishment for selling us to the Soviets right after WWII, take that ye old EU members, take that!

And on a serious note now, lol. You can't really blame us for utilizing the money you're willingly asking us to take. The fact that the Polish masses are more willing to hand in the paperwork for EU dotations is hardly a fault, it's a quality. It means that we know how the system works and we can utilize it to our benefit.

As Mega said before, our industry was crippled by the snail of USSR. Polish People's Republic was a huge mistake on clay legs, and once those legs cracked after 1989, we were basically starting off from scratch. Back then, before the time of denomination in 1995, rapid inflation caused z?oty's (PLN) pityful worth. To give you a greater picture, we had 2 million zlotys banknotes and one egg costed 2220 zlotys. You could use paper money as toilet paper and you wouldn't be at loss much. The denomination was performed at a 10 000 to 1 ratio, so you can only imagine how much has changed since those times.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 7, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> the bin laden picture is fake
> another site already found the original unaltered picture and how it was photoshopped to look like him


did you already see the pics i posted?
that don't look like photoshop


----------



## Hakoda (May 7, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would consider it a factor, yes. They have messed up relations over there in terms of Israel-Palestinian resolutions. However its good to note that they did very recently come to a peace treaty with PLO which could set up a national republic very soon but the Israel prime minister believes "it was a step back" in foreign relations, which gives a bit of perspective on how ignorant and arrogant some countries can be. The US has also messed up foreign relations, both directly and in support of Israel. I'm not giving all fault to any one country however those two are to blame to some extent.

I think if we gave a bit more diplomatic effort to the Israel and Palestinian conflicts, we might see an improvement in relations with that part of the world. 

That's my two-cents, take it or leave it: that's the beauty of politics.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 7, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are getting very creative with the facts there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We did not cause you to be taken over by the Soviets, we had had six years of war, Britain was on its knees. We still had ration books right up to the mid fifties. Churchill wanted to keep going but without Roosevelt's backing we weren't able to do anything.  I do agree that what happened to those countries that the Soviets got hold of was awful and shameful frankly. And yes we are partly to blame. Don't forget my dad was German. And the Soviets were also busy raping their way through Germany & buggering off with half the country. 
And oy you, Poland does a lot more than fill in forms. Barely a week goes by without another demand.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anything from we should extra votes because the war depleted our population to Janusz demanding we all put in more money. And which country benefits the most oh yeah his one. But to balance this a little Britain's behaviour over the farm subsidy's was bloody embarrassing. France was little better. I'm surprised the other countries didn't give us the finger on that one. They should have done. Our government was totally taking the piss. We were using old figures for pity's sake.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Right I will deffo shush now, promise.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2011)

...you really don't know about the fact that Poland's fate was decided between people who had nothing to do with Poland whatsoever, do you...?

We've been sold for the false premise of peace. Accept that as a fact.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 7, 2011)

Did you guys know this has nothing to do with Poland? Keep it out of this discussion.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Did you guys know this has nothing to do with Poland? Keep it out of this discussion.



We're aware that this is off-topic, Mr.Policeman. We shall refrain from continuing our private discussion, no need to boost up your post count just to tell us something we already know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chill - we're not killing kitten, we're just talking. Don't be as formal as Foreman MacFormalton.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 7, 2011)

Well obviously you guys didn't know otherwise you would have stopped.

I just think it's stupid because of posts like your guys going off topic and threads like these never stay open.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 7, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ...you really don't know about the fact that Poland's fate was decided between people who had nothing to do with Poland whatsoever, do you...?
> 
> We've been sold for the false premise of peace. Accept that as a fact.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry. Hopefully the mods might split the topic into two threads.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Hopefully the mods might split the topic into two threads.



If you want a separate thread, make one. 
We're not splitting a thread for it.

Please return to the topic.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2011)

Talk Abottabad place to hide, amirite?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Talk Abottabad place to hide, amirite?



Why do I get the feeling that you heard that from somewhere before?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never claimed it was my joke


----------



## Miss Panda (May 7, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't for me that I wanted it. Anyway sorry.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 7, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe somewhere near your house?


----------



## thegame07 (May 7, 2011)

Oh no they are going to set a fire outside Glasgow airport again! Is it more or do 95% of these "attacks" fail so badly. I could do better without even trying. Sure you have your big attacks like 9/11 and 7/7 however most fail at something that should be rather easy to do. I'm more scared of the IRA and UDA than these pricks. I still don't get the fascination of killing themselves, has none of them thought about taking a gun into a crowded event and opening fire? They could have done something at the royal wedding but these so called terrorists are so bad it seems they lack imagination. I'm more scared of the easter bunny than these asshats.

I think we should all be concerned about Iran and north Korea more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"oh they blew up a train? when's the next one?"


----------



## Bunie (May 7, 2011)

You guys give me the rofls. People will do what they believe to be right. And when two people (or groups, factions, etc) Disagree about what is "right", a fight breaks out. Thats reality. No good, No Evil, just Humans being human.


----------



## iceissocold (May 7, 2011)

This is inevitable. It's human nature to hate and kill. War will never cease. Can't help but go along with it all now.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2011)

iceissocold said:
			
		

> War will never cease.



Fatal Error.

We shall all be one.

Resistance is futile.

All shall be assimilated.

All Hail the Borg Queen.

All Hail the Collective.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 7, 2011)

iceissocold said:
			
		

> This is inevitable. It's human nature to hate and kill. War will never cease. Can't help but go along with it all now.


Which philosopher/train of thought are you drawing from, other than your gut?


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 7, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> is precious to us and to all Muslims



That is fake. They're just trying to act like people support them. The majority of Muslims hate Al-Qaeda and Bin Laden like hell.
Heck, I even stumbled upon a video of Muslim kids celebrating his death in class lol.


----------



## thaddius (May 7, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, here's the thing: You don't seem to know what dyslexia is, so I'll break it down for you. A common error for a dyslexic would be for lower case letters like 'd' and 'b' to be indistinguishable because they're a reversal of each other. Not being able to tell the difference between a 'b' and an 's' is called illiteracy. If you're teachers have been telling you that you're dyslexic, they're lying to you (hence the jibe about the British education system).

In all seriousness though, you made a typing error. I understand that. I'm sure you were taught well enough.

I didn't acknowledge one of your statements and you were rather rude in demanding (yes, demanding) that I answer to it and I called you on it. I am not required to answer to everything you say and me commenting on one thing you said is not an invitation to be 'a dick' (my word) about the things I didn't comment on.

I know that there aren't any strict rules for online etiquette, but maybe think about what you're going to say before you say it (especially if you didn't mean to come across as rude). Regardless, I'm willing to forgive and forget. Also, _please_ look up the word sanctimonious.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 7, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teachers don't diagnose dyslexia in this country they are not qualified to do so. I think the MRI I had (purely as part of a study on dyslexia) and the Educational Psychologist assessment were pretty conclusive. And not being able to see the mistake in that word is as result of dyslexia, severe dyslexia. It won't be picked up by spell check because it is a proper name. I only realised there was an error when you bolded it. The rest of what you have written is the same rubbish you wrote before. Disingenuous to say the least. Just leave me alone.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 7, 2011)

Both of you knock it off, you're getting off topic.  Again.


----------



## coolness (May 7, 2011)

Osama Bin Laden world champion hide and seek 2001-2011


----------



## thaddius (May 7, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Teachers don't diagnose dyslexia in this country they are not qualified to do so. I think the MRI I had (purely as part of a study on dyslexia) and the Educational Psychologist assessment were pretty conclusive. And not being able to see the mistake in that word is as result of dyslexia, severe dyslexia.







I guess that explains your severe comprehension problem. I was trying to be nice. "Forgive and forget" doesn't mean "Jesus Christ, you're a fucking moron".

Please look up sanctimonious though. You don't seem to know what it means.


----------



## iceissocold (May 7, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> iceissocold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You actually think we will at some point be at an age of peace? There will always be two sides to everything and it will always end in bloodshed lol. 

I do hope someday within my life time I can see the world united and passed war for the time being. The human race has so much potential and it's always being wasted.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 7, 2011)

Guys its pretty clear, Foxi4 is a terrorist.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 7, 2011)

iceissocold said:
			
		

> This is inevitable. It's human nature to hate and kill. War will never cease. Can't help but go along with it all now.


*deep gravelly voice* War... War never changes.

Anyway, those comments on the "Bin Laden Dead" photos (don't think the US is dumb enough to release photos when that would clearly anger a lot of people, not just Al Queda) are just sick. As horrible as the man was, none of those things should be wished on anybody. I lose my faith in humanity sometimes. Cheering in the streets over a man's death? That's just..horrible. Wishing him pain and suffering in the afterlife? I know I was never affected by any of the terrorist attacks but I would hope I would never act like that over the death of whoever caused them. It sounds callous to everyone affected but its how I feel.


----------



## Joe88 (May 7, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic contains gore, viewer discretion is advised and all that stuff
unaltered picture


Spoiler



http://www.bestgore.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/osama-bin-laden-shot-dead-original.jpg


----------



## Miss Panda (May 7, 2011)

They are reporting that the US authorities have possession of and have released images from Binny's 'home videos'.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-13323060


----------



## bowser (May 7, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confucius say:
"It is better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you are a fucking moron, rather than to open it and prove it."


----------



## Splych (May 7, 2011)

Bin Laden dying won't stop terrorism .
i can see his death as a martyr and more terrorists popping up .


----------



## mikefor20 (May 7, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MORE PEOPLE DIE IN THE NAME OF GOD THAN ANYTHING ELSE. Religion in an outdated concept meant to govern the masses. Catholics,Jews,Islamic,Nazis WHATEVER. Same same. No religion is correct. The human's feeble mind could never understand the truth about god,the universe life and everything, so we make up a bunch of ridiculous stories to ease the curiosity and to give followers purpose. Invisible men DO NOT watch ANYONE! All this crap was made up by ignorant people 2000+ years ago! Those idiots thought simple medicine and chemistry was magic! Not to disregard anyone's beliefs but the answer is there if you OPEN YOUR EYES! GOD IS A CONCEPT INVENTED BY MAN UNLESS YOU COUNT GRAVITY,ENERGY AND THE EARTH AS GOD, God does not exist . WHO WANTS SOME PERVY INVISIBLE GUY WATCHING YOU ALL THE TIME? CREEPY BASTARD. That's not my god. Why would a supreme being care about any of us? How can you think that it does with everything god allows to happen?

This and all wars are just an example of what man really is... An Animal.  Not made in some Deities image and chosen to fight the good fight against the other team. Just greedy animals arguing that they want the other guys stuff and trying to prove their cocks are bigger than the other guys. Man will never be anything more than a glorified ape who hates the other guys, wants what the other guys have and is willing to take it by any means necessary, I hope all the religious zealots out there realize the power is in them to do what they choose as is the responsibility for their actions. Not some weirdo in the sky who likes to peep in on us when we are naughty. Keep that pervert away from me. Believe in god all you want. I do in god, believe it or not. But don't buy in to the repackaged,rebuilt every century god they push down your throats. Just know that SOMETHING out there, not a man,elephant,or goat, but something, maybe a force did all this and will end it. Otherwise,if you please,Ill sum up the good parts of all the religions for you.

BE NICE TO PEOPLE FOR A CHANGE -

People will NEVER stop fighting because someone will always have a bigger cock and a better car.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2011)

mikefor20 said:
			
		

> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then you are religious. In your own way, but you are. Which makes you an intolerant hipocrite, since you're doing your best to bend other people's beliefs to look more like your own, which puts you on the same level as the Jehova's Witnesses.


----------



## Mantis41 (May 7, 2011)

He's not dead!

He's strapped to a waterboard about 6 stories down in some goverment bunker gurgling for his life. 

No proof.... just speculation.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 8, 2011)

mikefor20 said:
			
		

> People will NEVER stop fighting because someone will always have a bigger cock and a better car.



Just felt the need to bring attention to this line. That got it spot on and if it wasn't for the vicious attack and contradicting yourself (religion causes all the bad stuff in the world, people are nasty by nature) people might have noticed. People just love a fight and get greedy (for material goods, special treatment, whatever), if they can bastardise their beliefs to try and justify what they know is wrong in their heart of hearts they will. Why have you become so vitriolic about the issue? Sick of been told your inherently bad for not believing and wish people would stop trying to force it upon you? Well erm, lets see...

The sort of people who come up with the intelligent design shit, and the whole "without faith you have no morals" crap deserve that not everyone with any faith man.

You could probably do with a talk and have a couple of friendly arguments with a few of the non idiots of strong faith. There's more than the morons you know, they just aren't as vocal.


----------



## Shockwind (May 9, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> Bin Laden dying won't stop terrorism .
> i can see his death as a martyr and more terrorists popping up .


I agree...


----------



## ganons (May 10, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHEER BRILLIANCE SIR, JUST BRILLIANT


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 11, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you must be Osama's fifth wife


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 11, 2011)

Since this thread has degenerated into a bunch of jokes and snipes at one another, 
I see no reason to prolong the conversation further.


----------

